# What is this tree?



## DeWALT378G (Dec 1, 2010)

I was in Florida for Thanksgiving and saw this tree. Never saw this before and found only one other when I was down there. If somebody can ID it, it would be much appreciated. I took a sample of it and brought it back with me (PA) and I'm gonna try and grow it up here. Any info yall can give would be great


----------



## DeWALT378G (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks. I was thinking it may be one, but what threw me was that it was big. Lol! The only ones I've seen up here are the ones at the supermarket and the homecenters. They're usually about 2' to 3' tall and they throw glitter on them for the holidays. Never seen them grown up and (now that I know) the one I saw in Fla was just a baby. Thanks again. Maybe I'll try it as a house plant.


----------



## Kate Butler (Dec 3, 2010)

It takes them a long time to grow from "supermarket size" to ceiling height, but after that, they grow pretty quickly (plus or minus 5 years). If you decide to keep one as a houseplant, keeping it rootbound in a small pot will keep it smaller for a longer time.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow what a beautiful tree that is , those fan shapes are awesome I have never seen anything like that ...


----------

